# Campgrounds



## NIstleelie (Mar 6, 2005)

how can people justify $23/ night for a little square of dirt to throw a tent on? and no water or electric hook-ups. that was the last quote my uncle got when he asked a campground by tippy. ( not sure exactly which one it was). i understand the supply and demand thing.....but is that all it is? economy sucks, people dont have jobs, and its still that much for a 30 X 30 square of uneven dirt to sleep on??? it just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

NIstleelie said:


> how can people justify $23/ night for a little square of dirt to throw a tent on? and no water or electric hook-ups. that was the last quote my uncle got when he asked a campground by tippy. ( not sure exactly which one it was). i understand the supply and demand thing.....but is that all it is? economy sucks, people dont have jobs, and its still that much for a 30 X 30 square of uneven dirt to sleep on??? it just doesnt make sense to me.


Property Taxes are up. I don't think 23 dollars is that bad. If you want cheaper then that better look at state owned camp grounds. But 20-25 dollars a night at a camp ground is the norm for a private camp ground.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

Location, location, location..........you may find another place cheaper, but it might not be where you want to be! If the owner can't fill his campground at that price, look for it to drop in the future.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

NIstleelie said:


> how can people justify $23/ night for a little square of dirt to throw a tent on? and no water or electric hook-ups. that was the last quote my uncle got when he asked a campground by tippy. ( not sure exactly which one it was). i understand the supply and demand thing.....but is that all it is? economy sucks, people dont have jobs, and its still that much for a 30 X 30 square of uneven dirt to sleep on??? it just doesnt make sense to me.



Don't forget that most campgrounds have a small window of opportunity to rent out spaces. They may be busy during the summer or in Tippy's case during the runs, but most of the year they sit nearly empty. The weak economy is a real blow to them as well as many people will choose to stay home instead of heading Up North camping.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

If your just looking for a place to set up your tent. Contact the DNR, and get a state land campiing permits, stay on state land ITS FREE


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

RGROSE said:


> If your just looking for a place to set up your tent. Contact the DNR, and get a state land campiing permits, stay on state land ITS FREE


This is one of my favorite ways to camp.


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

i agree that seems high with no electricity and no water hook-ups --- most state parks are $28 with electricity and water nearby


----------

